# Win by More than 5 Goals and You Automatically Lose the Game



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/0...-five-points-and-you-lose-ottawa-league-says/


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

What a weird rules, so now if you want to win just let other team score, or you can even score your own net to raise up other team point.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

part of good sportsmanship is being a good loser, as opposed to a poor one. the rule is ridiculous and teaches children nothing.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol, its a shame they waited to like the last sentence to even mention its a temporary measure until they get their pre season skills assessment underway. Probably its due to a couple teams going way overboard, embarassing many out of the sport all together. To keep some friends together its as easy as asking for a few friends to be listed to ensure everyone gets to play with some other friend. Its recreational, teams shouldn't be getting clobbered. Im not saying i support the rule, but i can see where its coming from.

Even around town, way too often you find one or two teams dominating, and its not due to coaching skill in most cases. I've seen it season to season in softball before when i had family who played. It started with 3 or 4 friends who were all great at the game, one of their family members being on the regions team organizing commitee for the league. Every season more friends were placed together, and the rest of the league would suffer. Just like in any sport, if you play with a group of people who are exceptional, you tend to learn from them, so they dominated.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

> According to the league's new rules, coaches of stronger teams are encouraged to deter runaway games by rotating players out of their usual positions, ensuring players pass the ball around, asking players to kick with the weaker foot, taking players off the field and encouraging players to score from farther away.


Children should be taught to compete fair and square even if it means loosing or being destroyed by the opposition. This rule is to protect "fledging self-esteem"?? What are we protecting here really?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry, these mercy laws don't build up too much false self-esteem... the kids know exactly what is going on and they know its going down because they're losing badly!

In younger local baseball leagues (talking 12 and under here) one team will 'mercy' another team if they are winning by a devestating lead. I believe the scoring for the winning team stops until the other team catches up to them halfway, or something like that.

Personally I think its a good measure... kids can get easily 'rattled' and they really don't have any ways of finding out how 'getting rattled' can affect their performance unless the pressure is temporarily removed 'til they get their feet under them again. It allows them to finish the game with dignity and enjoy the rest of the game a little. Also, the kids are allowed to practice moves not normally permitted when you are getting a butt-kicking.

Bear in mind, not all teams in these kids leagues are as evenly matched as the pros are!

Further to that, the winning team the winning team learns the value of class, kindness and (dare I say this about guys?) GRACE!


----------

